# Who are the musicians who play in the Academy Awards orchestra?



## webfreak

Does anyone know anything about the musicians who play in the Academy Awards orchestra? Musical backgrounds? Training? 

Are these top players from world-renowned symphony orchestras or just the studio musicians who were available to play?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Who cares.


----------

